# Europa Universalis IV



## Delroy Booth (Jun 29, 2013)

Yup here's a new release I'm really looking forward too, Europa Universalis IV. It's now available on Steam on pre-order for £35 and is due to be realsed in early August. You know what to expect with Paradox games, glorious attention to detail, total OCD stuff, incredibly complicated and un-intuitive controls and menu's and so on, but really good fun all the same.

Here's a commentary on what to expect from the new one. The big change is that sliders are now being replaced with "power points" which I suppose I'm happy about, I mean the sliders weren't the easiest thing to get a grip on. Also, you won't be able to mint money any more, you have to rely on loans. Might be simpler, might ruin a big part of the game. Hard to say at this point.



Any other fans of this series on here? Must be a couple of you about. I'm looking forward to it a lot I must say.


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2013)

CK2 has taken over my life in recent weeks, but now I have a taste of what Paradox have to offer, yes I am eagerly anticipating a new game.  I probably won't be able to buy it on release, but it will be on my Xmas list!


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 29, 2013)

Epona said:


> CK2 has taken over my life in recent weeks, but now I have a taste of what Paradox have to offer, yes I am eagerly anticipating a new game. I probably won't be able to buy it on release, but it will be on my Xmas list!


 
I'd highly recommend Victoria II as well, another brilliant Paradox game, that takes place over a much shorter period of time but with more emphasis on managing politics and ideology. I've heard good things about CK2, haven't got it though.


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> I'd highly recommend Victoria II as well, another brilliant Paradox game, that takes place over a much shorter period of time but with more emphasis on managing politics and ideology. I've heard good things about CK2, haven't got it though.


 
Yeah got that in the same sale and not tried it yet - only because CK2 is eating up my free time at the moment!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 30, 2013)

I've got EU IV on pre-order. The one I'm really looking forward to is East vs West (Hearts of Iron but in the cold war) but that isn't due for release until Q1.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 14, 2013)

I just realised this was released yesterday, so will be testing it out in five minutes time and hoping it doesn't let me down.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 14, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> I just realised this was released yesterday, so will be testing it out in five minutes time and hoping it doesn't let me down.


 

Please report back, I'm a big fan of Victoria II but never got into CK II - what's EUIV like?


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 14, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Please report back, I'm a big fan of Victoria II but never got into CK II - what's EUIV like?


 
So far, very military focused, similar to the warfare mechanics of CKII.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2015)

There's a sale on atm on the Paradox site - I got all the DLC (apart from the most recent one) for EU IV for about £11. The base game is on sale too as well as other PI titles. Sale ends tomorrow I think.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 24, 2017)

EU 4 is on sale on steam for about £8 i think - might only be for a few days. 

Im Still getting to grips with it. 30 years of grinding it out with england has only netted me 2 provinces in ireland and france is about to take back everything i own in france.


----------

